# Oxford, Oxfordshire or Members closeby?



## Trever1t (Feb 7, 2015)

My most favorite model is headed to Oxford next quarter...mid March I think. 

Autumn - an album on Flickr


It would be awesome if some talent from that side of the pond would be kind enough to give her a shoot. 

Who's interested?


----------

